# Just been involved in a car accident



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Well it happened at 4.20pm but still shaken as it was my first accident in 8 years of driving and not my fault. Just thankfull no one is hurt but absolutly fuming

Driving along a busy dual carriageway (im in the over taking lane doing 35mph), traffic in the left lane moving at a crawling pace. some bint pulls out onto the dual carriageway from a side street not knowing there is flowing traffic in the right hand lane and wacks straight into the side of me

All I hear is crunch/scrape/crunch. i signal to pull over to the left into a hotel car park as she is behind me thinking she would follow me. she indicated and then floored it

i didnt catch the numberplate as it happened to quickly so i decided to go after her. Thankfully drivers behind slowed right down as i was able to pull out quickly. i honestly didnt think what she was thinking, it was a renault clio 1.2 and me in my BMW 3.0 litre 3 series, i floored it to catch up with her which took no effort. i used my horn, flashed my lights indicating to her to pull over but she again floored it through a red light so i waited as she got caught up at the next lights and got behind her. called 999 from my handfree and gave the details as i was not going to risk another accident in order to pull her over. police on the other end told me to go report it at local nick, went down and i have never had dealing with police before but its probably anger talking but what a waste "here you go sir fill out this form and be on your way"

damage is not to bad as i thought, dent in rear quarter panel and scrapes which i think can be machined out. excuse the poor pictures as Ive just got back home and its raining and dark

Now what do I do? Ive contacted my insurance company (sky insurance) and they told me to ring a specialised accident company they use but by the time I rang them they closed for the day

Will I have to go through my own insurance? I dont want to risk losing my NCB (4 years) as the damage is not to bad and probably can be sorted out for a few hundred quid

I would have thought to go through her insurance (hoping she has insurance), but I will have to wait till tommorow

And to top it all off I machined polished that side over the weekend and used my blackfire kit:wall:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Burnt Tree Island?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

yep how do you know?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I just knew it. I can picture how it happened!

Hopefully they will be insured and you can sort it out that way, they shouldn't load your premium or lose your no claims next year.


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Burnt Tree Island?


Hate that place !!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you get her number plate?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

yep got her numberplate (tip always have a little notepad and pen ready :lol

I know not to expect anything but will the police be chasing this up? or is it just for their records

Paul - Yep I totally agree I hate using that road happened just before the quality hotel entrance she came out of the side street


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

mistryn said:


> yep got her numberplate (tip always have a little notepad and pen ready :lol
> 
> I know not to expect anything but will the police be chasing this up? or is it just for their records
> 
> Paul - Yep I totally agree I hate using that road happened just before the quality hotel entrance she came out of the side street


I could reenact it in my head without you mentioning it. You showed more restraint that me. I would have rammed her so hard her rear numberplate would have been tucked under my windscreen wipers.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I could reenact it in my head without you mentioning it. You showed more restraint that me. I would have rammed her so hard her rear numberplate would have been tucked under my windscreen wipers.


I could picture this at the local nick.. "did you get her registration sir?"

"yes, here it is" *hand over number plate*


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mistryn said:


> yep got her numberplate (tip always have a little notepad and pen ready :lol


Better still a chunky marker pen or a little sharpe marker

just scrawl the number on your side window.... easy to remove later with a bit of IPA or glass polish....

dont know what is in some people to drive away unless she had something to hide...

might be worth having a butchers at this site...

http://www.askmid.com/


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Surely She fled the scene of an accident?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

andy monty said:


> dont know what is in some people to drive away unless she had something to hide...


Or a spooked new driver.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I could picture this at the local nick.. "did you get her registration sir?"
> 
> "yes, here it is" *hand over number plate*


the way i was feeling when i got there (with me anger is like a delayed reaction) that numberplate would have been stuck up somwhere when he was writing down the details

ok i dont expect traffic cops dropping everything to come help out as this is low priority but a little bit more information such as what will happen next would have been reassuring but he was too bust eating his dinner


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

usually it is 2 claims over a 5 year period (depending on how long they keep an "incident") on your record.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> Surely She fled the scene of an accident?


yep and imo thats why i rang the police thinking she has fled a scene, what would have happened if say a person was injured?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Better still a chunky marker pen or a little sharpe marker
> 
> just scrawl the number on your side window.... easy to remove later with a bit of IPA or glass polish....
> 
> ...


and ensure that you use the check another persons number plate or you are breaching some law DPA and a few others...:thumb: do not be tempted to use the one for your own.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mistryn said:


> yep and imo thats why i rang the police thinking she has fled a scene, what would have happened if say a person was injured?


im sure i have heard some people getting done instead for using a mobile phone to report it what a crazy situation...


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

mistryn said:


> yep and imo thats why i rang the police thinking she has fled a scene, what would have happened if say a person was injured?


Then I hope she can't sleep at night with the worry.

I know it is a cliche but you are OK, car can be replaced/repaired.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> im sure i have heard some people getting done instead for using a mobile phone to report it what a crazy situation...


yep i have heard that, but bmw have put in a sos button so press that and dials straight to emergency services:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> and ensure that you use the check another persons number plate or you are breaching some law DPA and a few others...:thumb: do not be tempted to use the one for your own.


the one for your own car just say yes or no

the paid service £3.75 gives you insurance details: policy number, name of insurer and the claims contact details to help you progress a claim.

http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Better still a chunky marker pen or a little sharpe marker
> 
> just scrawl the number on your side window.... easy to remove later with a bit of IPA or glass polish....
> 
> ...


checked that website and its showing up insured, thanks for that:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this mate. Glad you weren't injured or anything though 

I hope she gets her come-uppance with this <grrrr>


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Burnt Tree island :wall:

Coming from Tipton, that place was my nightmare.Hate it Hate it Hate it. Smashed a traffic car up there (Well the car I was pursuing did)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> im sure i have heard some people getting done instead for using a mobile phone to report it what a crazy situation...


you are legally allowed to use a handheld phone when contacting the emergency services

quoting the HWC

When you can use a hand-held phone in your vehicle
You should only use your mobile phone in a vehicle if you:
need to call 999 or 112 in response to a genuine emergency where it's unsafe or impracticable to stop
are safely parked (but never stop on the hard shoulder of the motorway unless it's an emergency)
are a passenger


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mistryn said:


> checked that website and its showing up insured, thanks for that:thumb:


no worries

Keep any e-mail corispondance they send you or your card statement when it arrives and claim it back under your uninsured losses (you might as well)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that mate, glad you gave chase as there are too many squats getting off scot free with accidents & hit/run types.

Hope she gets her just desserts shortly.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

andy monty said:


> you are legally allowed to use a handheld phone when contacting the emergency services
> 
> quoting the HWC
> 
> ...


well it has not stopped some goons andy...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its instances like this that make me think of buying an in car camera. I think there was a thread about these somewhere but cant find it?

Anyone use one? Would one of these have been any use to you mistryn?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one.......

i have the t-eye (now renamed roadhawk 2 iirc)










more pics here

http://www.fiatforum.com/leisure-lounge/220011-road-rage-8.html#post2521630


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Is Burnt Tree Island still there? thought it was changed back to traffic lights, we are talking near the Tesco?
Mistry did the police give you a producer? I have to confess when I put in a complaint about the guy that ran into the side of my car, the Police were very good and the issue was resolved swiftly.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The police tend not to come out to non injury RTC's.

I have to say in Wolverhampton where I worked, if we attended every non injury including drive offs, we would never be free to deal with anything else


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Its instances like this that make me think of buying an in car camera. I think there was a thread about these somewhere but cant find it?
> 
> Anyone use one? Would one of these have been any use to you mistryn?


yes definatly it would have clearly shown her drive straight into me. kicking myself in the guts as i seen the one andy posted and was umming and ahhing about it. but this will be the next thing i get



Avanti said:


> Is Burnt Tree Island still there? thought it was changed back to traffic lights, we are talking near the Tesco?
> Mistry did the police give you a producer? I have to confess when I put in a complaint about the guy that ran into the side of my car, the Police were very good and the issue was resolved swiftly.


i still call it burnt tree island but yes they have taken out the roundabout and put lights (another waste of time imo but thats another story) right oppoiste the tesco where it happened as you going towards zoo and castle

i didnt get a producer, all i got was this form to fill out my details, the other car details (only had make and reg and colour) and that was it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> yes definatly it would have clearly shown her drive straight into me. kicking myself in the guts as i seen the one andy posted and was umming and ahhing about it. but this will be the next thing i get
> 
> i still call it burnt tree island but yes they have taken out the roundabout and put lights (another waste of time imo but thats another story) right oppoiste the tesco where it happened as you going towards zoo and castle
> 
> i didnt get a producer, all i got was this form to fill out my details, the other car details (only had make and reg and colour) and that was it?


I had to produce my documents (although I was the one making the complaint), however the police later called to say the guy had not responded to the letter they send out to the registered keeper to notify of the driver. I did hand my docs in at Bilston Rd Station. Hope it all resolves speedily for you though :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I had to produce my documents (although I was the one making the complaint), however the police later called to say the guy had not responded to the letter they send out to the registered keeper to notify of the driver. I did hand my docs in at Bilston Rd Station. Hope it all resolves speedily for you though :thumb:


ahh yes sorry they asked to see my mot cert/drivers licence and insurance cert. i thought that was strange as the woman went into me and i had to produce evidence from my side

i went into the dudley police station, so the paperwork i filled out will that eventually get followed up and someone contact me?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

more than likely get a number  which can be referred to as a minimum i would hope...


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Surely if you follow it up with an insurance claim, your insurance will contact hers/ (assuming insured) if not then its surely a incident for the Police... Where is Ming when you need him


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

mba said:


> Surely if you follow it up with an insurance claim, your insurance will contact hers/ (assuming insured) if not then its surely a incident for the Police... Where is Ming when you need him


If you claim then your insurers will seek to recover their outlay from her insurers.

Obviously no guarantees here, whilst her car is insured you cannot be sure that she is insured to drive it, it was not stolen etc.

As you have her insurers details you can contact them and ask if the claim has been reported, if not you can report it to them yourself and they will contact their policyholder the their version of events.

Thats what I would do


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> If you claim then your insurers will seek to recover their outlay from her insurers.
> 
> Obviously no guarantees here, whilst her car is insured you cannot be sure that she is insured to drive it, it was not stolen etc.
> 
> ...


Thats the thing i dont have her insurance details, she completely failed to stop to give me her details, all i got is her reg number. i know you can go on a website and pay to find out but i will wait to see what my insurars say

how much do you think it will cost to sort this out if it went through insurar? plus my rear alloy wheel has been scraped as well as it went along, not shown in the picture?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mba said:


> Surely if you follow it up with an insurance claim, your insurance will contact hers/ (assuming insured) if not then its surely a incident for the Police... Where is Ming when you need him


If insured then her insurers will pay for everything. Otherwise, I presume it's a case for the Motor Insurance Bureau to foot the bill and Mr Plod to give her a small fine and some points which will massively affect her insurance quotes which she doesn't bother with...

Millns84 the Tesco Value replacement for Ming.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

mistryn said:


> Thats the thing i dont have her insurance details, she completely failed to stop to give me her details, all i got is her reg number. i know you can go on a website and pay to find out but i will wait to see what my insurars say
> 
> how much do you think it will cost to sort this out if it went through insurar? plus my rear alloy wheel has been scraped as well as it went along, not shown in the picture?


Your insurers should be able to do a MID (Motor Insurance Database) search for you and give you her insurers details (name, policy number and contact number).

Feel free to PM me if you need some help:thumb:


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Police seem to be quite useless in these situations (unless they have a TV crew with them).

She should be getting prosecuted for failing to stop, etc.

I'm with Direct Line and they say that an uninsured driver won't affect NCD provided you get the reg number of the offending vehicle.

By the way, for those who mentioned in-car cameras, there are some on ebay - type in car camera, this is an example:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-IR-LED-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item20bd503070

Be careful about the ones which say resolution 1280x960 - they actually only film at 640 x 480 which is not widescreen (i.e. black bars on left and right) and the quality isn't great. Just be sure you know what you're getting, there are lots of reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> Thats the thing i dont have her insurance details, she completely failed to stop to give me her details, all i got is her reg number. i know you can go on a website and pay to find out but i will wait to see what my insurars say
> 
> how much do you think it will cost to sort this out if it went through insurar? plus my rear alloy wheel has been scraped as well as it went along, not shown in the picture?


The guy that ran into me, never gave me his insurance details, and was stalling the Accident Exchange agents, once I got in touch with the police, a few weeks later a letter arrived from Admiral with the go ahead that they will pay for the claim and was offering me a courtesy car too :thumb:
I'm sure you will tuen good, maybe a month or so wait though


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Currently repairing my sisters car,somebody ran into it and took it,that somebody i happen to know of very well,fuming is not the word,know how you feel,hope the dozy ****ing ***** is dealt with!!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Just a small update, I had my insurance company contact me saying the other party has accepted liability and my car is booked in end of the week to get the damaged repaired

The assessor is going to meet me at the bodyshop with the hire car. As I politely refused to have my car collected from my work and driven by somebody else to the bodyshop 20 odd miles away. So i said i would drop the car off there and gives me a chance to see bodyshop myself

I dont want my car valeted/cleaned (as its been partially corrected and I dont want them to undo my efforts) so do I let the the body shop know or do I stick up do not wash signs inside the car? (or both?)

I am not sure what hire car I am getting but not fussed as long as it gets me to and from work. do I need to go over the hire car with a fine tooth comb before accepting it as I do not want to be blamed for damages/scratches/dents? Shall I take my own paper and get the guy to sign it to say if any damage on the car?
also do I get the bodyshop to sign a sheet with regard to my own car as I dont want it coming out with extra dings courtsey of the bodyshop?

Sorry for asking dumb questions but I have never gone through an accident/repair claim before:newbie:

Here are some daylight pics of the damage, which isnt to bad as i thought it might be


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> Just a small update, I had my insurance company contact me saying the other party has accepted liability and my car is booked in end of the week to get the damaged repaired
> 
> The assessor is going to meet me at the bodyshop with the hire car. As I politely refused to have my car collected from my work and driven by somebody else to the bodyshop 20 odd miles away. So i said i would drop the car off there and gives me a chance to see bodyshop myself
> 
> ...


Your car will be cleaned , depends where the car is going, but you are aware you have the choice? 
You should get a like for like car, I got a Golf GTI mK6 with DSG the 1st time, also you will be getting the ambulance chasers ringing you etc, but you will be looked after , glad it's all going in your favour, keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Your car will be cleaned , depends where the car is going, but you are aware you have the choice?
> You should get a like for like car, I got a Golf GTI mK6 with DSG the 1st time, also you will be getting the ambulance chasers ringing you etc, but you will be looked after , glad it's all going in your favour, keep us updated :thumb:


I didnt know that I had a choice, all I got told over the phone it will have to be taken to a bodyshop in willenhall (Diatech automotive)?

Oh yes Ive had numerous calls asking me if I am ok, do I suffer from headaches/neck pains/to monitor my health for the next few days and if I have any pain to ring them back first :lol:

so my car will get cleaned regardless oh well it will give me something to re correct in the summer

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> I didnt know that I had a choice, all I got told over the phone it will have to be taken to a bodyshop in willenhall (Diatech automotive)?
> 
> Oh yes Ive had numerous calls asking me if I am ok, do I suffer from headaches/neck pains/to monitor my health for the next few days and if I have any pain to ring them back first :lol:
> 
> ...


I will PM you where I took mine, BTW i think you can still take the car where you wish :thumb:
When I collected my car, as I drove into the car park , I thought 'that looks nice' then realised it was my own car :thumb:
I'm not aware of the bodyshop that they have allocated , but few insurance approved places will do a poor job, I think when you collect the courtesy car, your licenense and prrof of address will be required.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Whether she has phoned her insurance and accepted liability she should at least have a visit from the police and agood talking to after all she left the scene of an accident .


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Another little update, got a call today to drop my car off. so I got to the garage 15 minutes early to have a look around etc and was told my hire car was being valeted and to have a seat:lol:

I am sitting inside in reception the driver comes up to me, checks my details/car damage etc then walks me over to the hire car (I had no idea as to what hire car was going to be provided,. back of my mind I was thinking probably the new 1 series as a courtesey car).

My jaw dropped as I walked up to the car and was given the key:doublesho
this is the only picture I have taken on my phone but will take some decent ones in the daylight

needless to say my journey home a big


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Some hire car :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

no way!!! id forget to return that baby


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

secretly im hoping the repairs will take a bit longer :lol:
Ive never driven a car of this power and im just like wow but 21mpg might just hurt my wallet a bit too much :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mistryn said:


> secretly im hoping the repairs will take a bit longer :lol:
> Ive never driven a car of this power and im just like wow but 21mpg might just hurt my wallet a bit too much :lol:


keep your fuel receipts and claim back the difference from your usual weekly fuel bill (assuming you have a few weekly fuel reciepts or card statements..) think you go via the "uninsured losses" I know one chap who managed to claim for his Fish and chip supper he let go cold in his car whilst he exchanged details when he was hit whilst parked outside the chippy...

(why should you be out of pocket for her c0ck up)


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

managed to take a couple of pics of the beast on my way back (what a car, the acceleration/noise from the engine is amazing)
I try to find any excuse to go back out for a drive


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> managed to take a couple of pics of the beast on my way back (what a car, the acceleration/noise from the engine is amazing)
> I try to find any excuse to go back out for a drive


Nice, you could have cleaned it 1st though :lol:
Get them tail pipes shining :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

car is going back this tuesday so might give it a polish with the autosol if i get time.

those pics were taken after i had a £2,50 hand wash and wax :lol: (all i can say it was an expereince and certainly wouldnt be going back there with my own car :lol:
£3.50 extra for tyre shine which me being tight :lol: i passed on getting it done


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mistryn said:


> car is going back this tuesday so might give it a polish with the autosol if i get time.
> 
> those pics were taken* after i had a £2,50 hand wash and wax* :lol: (all i can say it was an expereince and certainly wouldnt be going back there with my own car :lol:
> £3.50 extra for tyre shine which me being tight :lol: i passed on getting it done


OMG 
you should have whizzed over here, I'm eager to try my R222 paint cleanser, could have applied the matching wax


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Avanti said:


> OMG
> you should have whizzed over here, I'm eager to try my R222 paint cleanser, could have applied the matching wax


dam would have done that had i known but was pushed for time this morning

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Absolutely keep the fuel receipts..


----------

